# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  sync framework یا replication

## spider21

با سلام و خسته نباشید 
من برای همسان سازی و یکسان سازی دو database به دو تکنولوژی replication  و sync framework  رسیدم یکسان سازی را با تکنولوژی sync framework  انجام دادیم ولی سوال اصلی اینجاست که این تکنولوژی به یکباره 2G  از RAM  را گرفته و تا انتهای اجرا آن را آزاد نمیکند
اولین سوالم این است که راهی وجود دارد که میزان استفاده از سخت افزار تکنولوژی sync  را کاهش داد
دومین سوال اینکه آیا بهتر است از replication  استفاده کنم و یا از sync  و دلیل استفاده

ممنون

----------

